# Rockford Fosgate Super Carbon Capacitor CPCC40 - 40 Farad - RARE HARD TO FIND



## DBDRAGPR (Mar 30, 2016)

Rockford Fosgate Super Carbon Capacitor CPCC40 - 40 Farad - RARE HARD TO FIND

Real Monster Capacitor, you dont see these anymore for sale

Rockford Fosgate Super Carbon Capacitor CPCC40 40 Farad RARE Hard to Find | eBay


----------



## DBDRAGPR (Mar 30, 2016)

Ending in 3 hours !!


----------

